# CLOSED Turnips at 453!



## bubblemilktea (Apr 21, 2020)

*Prices are 453
Entrance fee: 1 nmt OR 20 TBT*​
You can make multiple trips, but please don’t stay around too long as I do want to try to get as many people through!

My friend is helping me out and she will lead you to my shop.

By the time you get to my shop, I will be with pink hair and a blue maxi dress. You can drop off the ticket there or if you’re paying with TBT please send it when I message you the code. 

Thank you! Happy stonks.


----------



## Miele (Apr 21, 2020)

I’m interested in going


----------



## morgan0804 (Apr 21, 2020)

I’d love to stop by for one trip! Paying with a nook miles ticket.


----------



## daisyy (Apr 21, 2020)

hi! i'm interested in one trip as well  edit: paid 20 tbt!


----------



## salty- (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm interested in coming! I can drop off the 1 NMT ^^


----------



## brangein (Apr 21, 2020)

Me too pls, will drop 1 nmt, need 2 trips, thanks!


----------



## texas toast (Apr 21, 2020)

I would like to stop by please! will pay with nmt


----------



## bubblemilktea (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your interest! I’ll try to get to everyone as soon as possible.

Also, let me know if you would rather pay with a NMT or TBT!

I will also like your post when it’s your turn.


----------



## chase_easun-gray@hotmail. (Apr 21, 2020)

Hey I'm interested in coming


----------



## Phoebees (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello! I'm interested in 1 trip for 1 nmt!


----------



## Fallstar (Apr 21, 2020)

What is TBT everyone is always asking for it :/


----------



## morgan0804 (Apr 21, 2020)

Fallstar said:


> What is TBT everyone is always asking for it :/


Its the bell tree bells, the forum currency. If you look under your username on the left to one of your posts you can see how much you have. People use it for different things like to trade or buy collectibles.


----------



## dorohedoros (Apr 21, 2020)

edit: gaH nvm! gonna be busy.
happy stonks everyone!!!


----------



## chase_easun-gray@hotmail. (Apr 21, 2020)

chase_easun-gray@hotmail. said:


> Hey I'm interested in coming


I can pay with nmt


----------



## Fallstar (Apr 21, 2020)

Happy to pay with TBT


----------



## bubblemilktea (Apr 21, 2020)

Okay, I caught up with everyone! Thanks for being patient.

Store is still OPEN.


----------



## Kryton (Apr 21, 2020)

Hiya, I've got a few turnips to sell, would appreciate a trip for a NMT!


----------



## bubblemilktea (Apr 21, 2020)

Kryton said:


> Hiya, I've got a few turnips to sell, would appreciate a trip for a NMT!



of course! messaging you now


----------

